

Steve Gibson's take on PRISM: optical backbone tapping - mixmastamyk
https://www.grc.com/sn/sn-408.txt

======
mixmastamyk
For the transcript, Firefox can wrap the text with Ctrl+U and View/Wrap Long
lines.

Video/audio can be found here: [http://twit.tv/show/security-
now/408](http://twit.tv/show/security-now/408)

The details of the former occurrence at AT&T:
[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/presskit/ATT_onepager...](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/presskit/ATT_onepager.pdf)

